# DoorDash card



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I received a message that I need to activate my red card to continue dashing. I don’t want deliveries where I need to use it. Will they deactivate me if I don’t activate the card?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes your accoutn will time out . It will force you to enter the info.
Ok i do about 7 to 20 dd a day. I have not used my red card in two weeks . That was at cvs where drivers have to shop for the items . And cvs orders in the last two weeks have been paying the same as other orders . So i refuse them.
Othern then cvs i cant remember when i used the red card ? 6 months ago ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I received a message that I need to activate my red card to continue dashing. I don’t want deliveries where I need to use it. Will they deactivate me if I don’t activate the card?


Yes, so just activate the card, it's not that big of a deal. It's use has been decreasing on Doordash for a long time. You will be warned when you need the Red Card and if you don't want to do it just don't accept the offers. I personally don't recommend telling them that's the reason but just say "distance too far". Just don't make an issue out of it.

By the way, most Red Card transactions go smoothly. The bigger issue by far is pay.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had bad experience with red card transactions. I went to a pizza place and had to pay with red card. There was a line from the register to the door and I could not skip the line. Took me twenty minutes just to get to the front of the line. Another 20 minutes for them make the pizza.

On another occasion with Red Robin, similar story. Wait in line for 10 minutes to get to do the order, wait 30 minutes for the food afterwards.

I've had a mediocre experience with the red card at a Chinese restaurant I've done a few deliveries for. Usually there is no line or only 1 or 2 people, and they usually only take ten minutes to make the food.

The part that sucks with the red card orders is that they don't even start making the order until you get there. Sure, they maybe pay an extra $10, but it is it worth waiting a minimum of ten minutes and possibly as long as an hour depending on how busy the restaurant is?



I lost my red card ages ago but I never accept the red card orders anyways. I think if I accept one on accident I can still pay with my own personal payment method and get reimbursed.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

call their bluff


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

TXqwi3812 said:


> call their bluff


Nah. I’m chicken.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not bad to use the card except at restaurants, forget about "order and wait".

Some of the drugstore orders are ok, if it's less than 2-3 items they are likely to have them and it's about the fastest you're ever going to do an order.

Also the beer store runs are usually just 1-2 items and can pay a little better.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just activate it and decline the pings

You can also accept it, call the restaurant place the order and by the time you get there it’ll be ready for pick up. As for CVS and Walgreens they are the only ones I know right now that are still using the red card and I just declined those


----------

